# هل كلمة شيلوه محرفة؟؟وهل هى نبوة عن محمد رسول العرب؟؟



## apostle.paul (9 يناير 2011)

*

*  إغلاق​ 
*هل كلمة شيلوه محرفه  وهل هي نبوة عن الرسول ؟ تكوين 49: 10*
*

* 
*Holy_bible_1*
*

* 
*الشبهة * 


> *من هو( شيلوه שילוּה Shiloh أو شيله שׁילה )*
> *جاء في تكوين 49: 10 أن أول ملوك بني إسرائيل هو يهوذا وأن ملك إسرائيل *


*اولا وكالعاده اخطأ المشكك فالعدد لا يقول ان شيلوه هو اول ملوك اسرائيل * 
*49: 8 يهوذا اياك يحمد اخوتك يدك على قفا اعدائك يسجد لك بنو ابيك * 
*49: 9 يهوذا جرو اسد من فريسة صعدت يا ابني جثا و ربض كاسد و كلبوة من ينهضه * 
*49: 10 لا يزول قضيب من يهوذا و مشترع من بين رجليه حتى ياتي شيلون و له يكون خضوع شعوب * 
*49: 11 رابطا بالكرمة جحشه و بالجفنة ابن اتانه غسل بالخمر لباسه و بدم العنب ثوبه * 
*49: 12 مسود العينين من الخمر و مبيض الاسنان من اللبن * 
*الكلام عن الخارج من سبط يهوذا والعدد يقول ( لا يزول ) وليس يبدأ. فالعدد لا يتكلم عن من يبدا بالملك ولكن العدد يقول الملك فيما بعد في يهوذا ولن يزول الي ان ياتي شيلون وبعد ان ياتي شيلون الذي يخضع كل الشعوب واكرر كل الشعوب له * 
*وبالطبع بعد ان ياتي شيلون ينتهي سلسلة الملك من يهوذا * 
*فيجب ان يكون شيلون من سبط يهوذا * 
*واتسائل فقط هل الرسول من نسل يهوذا ؟ فهل كان يهودي ولم يعرف ؟ * 
*
* 


> *سيدوم حتى يأتي شيلون، والذي سيكون له خضوع الشعوب، فمن هو شيلون هذا؟ ، إنه محمد بن عبد الله خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين*


 *فالمشكك يعترف بان ملك سبط يهوذا حتي ياتي شيلون * 
*واتسائل هل دام ملك سبط يهوذا الي القرن السادس الميلادي ؟ * 
*سبط يهوذا استمر من داود حتي السبي وفي اثناء السبي رفع نبوخذنصر يهوياكين وبعده زربابل حتر رجوعهم من السبي واستمر بعد هذا سبط يهوذا في يهوذا المكابي ونسله حتي قرب ميلاد المسيح * 
*وبعد ان ملك المسيح علي عود الصليب قضيب ملكه لم يملك اي يهودي وبخاصه بعد خراب اورشليم * 
*واكرر من القرن الاول الميلادي حتي السادس الميلادي وهي الفتره التي زال فيها ملك سبط يهوذا حتي مجيئ محمد كيف تنطبق ؟ * 
*هل سنحزف ستة قرون لكي نجعل النبوة باي شكل تنطبق علي المدعي محمد ؟*
*واكرر هل رسول المسلمين من سبط يهوذا ؟ * 
*
* 


> *ولكننا نعلم أن أول ملوك بني إسرائيل كان شاول وهو من سبط بنيامين، لا من سبط يهوذا، كما جاء في 1صموئيل 9: 1، 2» وكانَ رَجلٌ جبَّارٌ وغنيًّ مِن قبيلَةِ بنيامينَ اَسمُهُ قَيسُ بنُ أبييلَ بنِ صَرورَ بنِ بَكورَةَ بنِ أفيحَ، 2وكانَ لَه اَبنٌ حسَنُ الطَّلعةِ في زَهوَةِ العُمرِ اَسمُهُ شاوُلُ. ولم يَكُنْ في بَني إِسرائيلَ رَجلٌ أبهى مِنهُ، وكانَ يَزيدُ طُولاً على جميعِ الشَّعبِ مِنْ كَتفِهِ وما فوقُ «. *
> *
> *


*وكما وضحت ا**ن النبوه عن ان الملك الذي سيكون فيما بعد في سبط يهوذا لن يزول وليس عن البداية * 
*وشاول لم يرث احد ملكه ولكنه رفض من امام الله بسبب كثرة خطاياه واختار الرب داود من سبط يهوذا كما وعد سابقا * 
*
* 


> *فكلمة ( شيلون ) كلمة عبرية وفي كل الترجمات العربية القديمة معناها « الذي له الكل ». *
> * إلا انه من الملاحظ أن ما جاء في تكوين 49: 10 قد أوقع كاتب التوراة في الحرج لذلك تم تصحيح الوضع في نسخة الإنترنت*
> *http://elkalima.com/gna/ot/genesis/chapter38.htm*
> * وتم تغيير اسم العلم شيلون بدلاً من أن يقع على شخص أصبح أسم علم لمكان مجهول هكذا:*
> * » 8يَهوذا يَحمَدُك إخوَتُكَ، يَدُكَ على رِقابِ أعدائِكَ. يسجدُ لكَ بَنو أبيكَ. 9يَهوذا شِبْلُ أسَدٍ. مِنَ الأطرافِ صَعِدْتَ يا اَبني، كأسدٍ يَركعُ ويَربِضُ وكَلَبوةٍ، فمَنْ يُقيمُه؟ 10لا يزولُ الصَّولجانُ مِنْ يَهوذا ولا عصا السُّلطانِ مِنْ صُلْبِهِ، إلى أنْ يتَبوَّأَ في شيلُوه مَنْ لَه طاعةُ الشُّعوبِ. «.*


*اولا شيلوه او شيلون ليس اسم شخص او اسم مكان والكلمه لم تستخدم الا مره واحده في هذا العدد * 
*ومثلا من قاموس برون * 
*H7886*
*שׁילה*
*shı̂ylôh*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) he whose it is, that which belongs to him, tranquillity*
*هو الذي له , الذي ملكه كل شيئ, هدوء وراحة البال * 
*
* 
*The complete word study dictionary : Old Testament*
*7886. שִׁילֹה šiylōh: A masculine proper name meaning Shiloh. It is a noun meaning whose it is or he whose it is (Gen. 49:10). The niv renders it to whom it belongs; the nasb uses Shiloh with a note. The kjv translates it as Shiloh.*
*i* 
*اسم مذكر وتعني من له او الذي له كل شيئ والترجمه الحديثة الذي تنتمي له او شيلوه * 
*
* 
*ومرجع * 
*The Hebrew and Aramaic lexicon of the Old Testament*
*שִׁילֹה, Q שִׁילוֹ, 39 mss. and SamP.MSS שלה, SamP. šīlå: a particular word, the meaning of which is still disputed, which is used in the clause עַד־כִּי יָבֹא שִׁילֹה Gn 49﻿10; for relevant bibliography see especially Westermann Gen. 3: 244f, and Müller VT 14 (1964) 276-81; apart from the lexicons (Gesenius-B.; KBL; Zorell Wb.) cf. also e.g. Holzinger in Kautzsch AT4 93; Dillmann Genesis6 462ff; Reicke-Rost Hw. 1794.*
*There are three possible explanations which predominate the discussion: a) with Vrss. rd. שֶׁלֹּה corresponding to שֶׁלּוֹ “until the one comes to whom it belongs”; see Sept.RA τὰ ἀποκείμενα αὐτῷ; Sept.MSS ῷ ἀπόκειται; Vetus Latina (Cod. Lugdun.) qui reposita sunt; Pesh. man dedīlēh hī “the one to whom it (authority) belongs”; Tg. Onq. ʿad deyētē mešīḥā dedīlēh hī malkūtā “until the Messiah comes to whom the kingdom belongs”; so e.g. Holzinger Genesis 258; Zorell Lexicon 838a; Müller loc. cit. 278, and 2772, where further adherents of this view are mentioned. Compare with Tg. Onq. also the Qumran text 4Q Patr. 3f (Lohse Qumran 246, 247): עד בוא משיח הצדק צמח דויד “until the one anointed with righteousness comes, the scion (offshoot) of David”, on which see also Maier Texte 2: 164.*
*ii* 
*كلمة معناها لازال عليه خلاف التي اتت في تكوين 49: 10 * 
*فهي قد تكون اتت من كلمة الذي ينتمي له كل شيئ وفي السبعينية الكائن الذي له السلطه وفي الترجوم المسايا الذي له المملكة وقمران حتي ياتي المسيح بالحق * 
*ومرجع * 
*The exhaustive concordance of the Bible*
*7886 שִׁילֹה [Shiyloh /shee·lo/] n?. From 7951; GK 8869; AV translates as “Shiloh” once. 1 he whose it is, that which belongs to him, tranquillity. iii * 
*
* 
*وايضا * 
*New American Standard Hebrew-Aramaic and Greek dictionaries*
*7886.     שִׁילֹה Shiloh (1010a); of unc. der.; perh. “he whose it is,” a Messianic title:— Shiloh(1).*
*iv* 
*
* 
*وايضا * 
*The Abridged Brown-Driver-Briggs Hebrew-English Lexicon of the Old Testament*
*שִׁילֹה appar. n., but prob. = שֶׁלּוֹ he whose it isv * 
*or that which belongs to him, v. infra.vi * 
*ونتوقف قليلا بعد ما كل هذه المراجع اكدت ان الكلمه العبري تعني ان كل شيئ ينتمي له * 
*واتسائل من هو الذي ينتمي له كل شيئ ؟ * 
*استطيع وبكل قوه ان اجيب واقول هو الرب فقط وليس اله اخر * 
*هل يستطيع انسان ان يدعي سلطانه وملكه وان كل شيئ في العالم ملكه ويخضع له ؟ استطيع ان اقول بالطبع لا لان هذا الانسان سيكون مدعي الالوهية * 
*لان الذي له كل شيئ هو الله فقط * 
*ثانيا كمالة العدد تقول * 
*وله يكون خضوع الشعوب * 
*وكلمة خضوع * 
*H3349*
*יקּהה*
*yiqqâhâh*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) obedience, cleansing, purging*
*وتعني طاعه وتطهير والتطهر * 
*
* 
*فمن له خضوع كل الشعوب بالطاعه الي الابد ؟ * 
*بالطبع هو الله لان شعوب العالم لاتخضع الي اي انسان مهما كان سلطانه * 
*ولا يوجد بشر ابدي * 
*
* 
*اذا فعندنا كلمات في العدد تتماشي مع كلمة شيلوه التي تدل علي الذي له كل شيئ وكل شيئ ينتمي له وله تخضع جميع الشعوب الي الابد اذا فهذا وصف ليس علي بشر عادي ولا حتي احد الانبياء * 
*ولكن لازال عند البعض اشكاليه وهي انه يخرج من يهوذا اذا فهو في الهئية كانسان ولكن هو ليس انسان عادي ولا نبي او رسول بل له سلطان الله المطلق علي كل شيئ * 
*
* 
*فمن يتجرا ويقول انه هذا العدد علي بشر او نبي او رسول فهو اله هذا الرسول وبهذا فهو قد جدف * 


> *
> *
> *وإليك هذه الدراسة عن:*
> *
> ...


*
* 
*ويدعي المشكك ان بعض الترجمات الانجليزي قالت شيله فلندرس معا هذه الترجمات ونري هل هو صادق ام لا * 
*Gen 49:10*
*
* 
*(ASV)  The sceptre shall not depart from Judah, Nor the ruler's staff from between his feet, Until Shiloh come: And unto him shall the obedience of the peoples be. * 
*
* 
*(BBE)  The rod of authority will not be taken from Judah, and he will not be without a law-giver, till he comes who has the right to it, and the peoples will put themselves under his rule. * 
*
* 
*(Bishops)  The scepter shal not depart from Iuda, and a law geuer from betweene his feete, vntyll Silo come: And vnto hym shall the gatheryng of the people be. * 
*
* 
*(CEV)  You will have power and rule until nations obey you and come bringing gifts. * 
*
* 
*(Darby)  The sceptre will not depart from Judah, Nor the lawgiver from between his feet, Until Shiloh come, And to him will be the obedience of peoples. * 
*
* 
*(DRB)  The sceptre shall not be taken away from Juda, nor a ruler from his thigh, till he come that is to be sent, and he shall be the expectation of nations. * 
*
* 
*(ESV)  The scepter shall not depart from Judah, nor the ruler's staff from between his feet, until tribute comes to him; and to him shall be the obedience of the peoples. * 
*
* 
*(FDB)  Le sceptre ne se retirera point de Juda, ni un législateur d'entre ses pieds, jusqu'à ce que Shilo vienne; et à lui sera l'obéissance des peuples. * 
*
* 
*(FLS)  Le sceptre ne s'éloignera point de Juda, Ni le bâton souverain d'entre ses pieds, Jusqu'à ce que vienne le Schilo, Et que les peuples lui obéissent. * 
*
* 
*(GEB)  Nicht weichen wird das Zepter von Juda, noch der Herrscherstab zwischen seinen Füßen hinweg, bis Schilo kommt, und ihm werden die Völker gehorchen. * 
*
* 
*(Geneva)  The scepter shall not depart from Iudah, nor a Lawegiuer from betweene his feete, vntill Shiloh come, and the people shall be gathered vnto him. * 
*
* 
*(GLB)  Es wird das Zepter von Juda nicht entwendet werden noch der Stab des Herrschers von seinen Füßen, bis daß der Held komme; und demselben werden die Völker anhangen. * 
*
* 
*(GNB)  Judah will hold the royal scepter, And his descendants will always rule. Nations will bring him tribute And bow in obedience before him. * 
*
* 
*(GSB)  Es wird das Zepter nicht von Juda weichen, noch der Herrscherstab von seinen Füßen, bis daß der Schilo kommt und ihm die Völkerschaften unterworfen sind. * 
*
* 
*(GW)  A scepter will never depart from Judah nor a ruler's staff from between his feet until Shiloh comes and the people obey him. * 
*
* 
*(JPS)  The sceptre shall not depart from Judah, nor the ruler's staff from between his feet, as long as men come to Shiloh; and unto him shall the obedience of the peoples be. * 
*
* 
*(KJV)  The sceptre shall not depart from Judah, nor a lawgiver from between his feet, until Shiloh come; and unto him shall the gathering of the people be. * 
*
* 
*(KJV-1611)  The scepter shall not depart from Iudah, nor a Law-giuer from betweene his feete, vntill Shiloh come: and vnto him shall the gathering of the people be: * 
*
* 
*(KJVA)  The sceptre shall not depart from Judah, nor a lawgiver from between his feet, until Shiloh come; and unto him shall the gathering of the people be. * 
*
* 
*(LITV)  The scepter shall not depart from Judah, nor the lawmaker from between his feet, until Shiloh come, and the obedience of the peoples to him. * 
*
* 
*(MKJV)  The scepter shall not depart from Judah, nor a Lawgiver from between his feet, until Shiloh come. And the obedience of the peoples to him. * 
*
* 
*(RV)  The sceptre shall not depart from Judah, Nor the ruler’s staff from between his feet, Until Shiloh come; And unto him shall the obedience of the peoples be. * 
*
* 
*(Webster)  The scepter shall not depart from Judah, nor a lawgiver from between his feet, until Shiloh shall come: and to him shall be the gathering of the people. * 
*
* 
*(YLT)  The sceptre turneth not aside from Judah, And a lawgiver from between his feet, Till his Seed come; And his is the obedience of peoples. * 
*
* 
*هل يوجد ترجمه كتبت شيله كما ادعي المشكك ؟*
*
* 


> *وفى ترجمة الآباء اليسوعيين [ 10لا يزولُ الصَّولجانُ مِنْ يَهوذا وَمُشْتَرِعٌ من صلبه حتى يأتي شيلُو وتطيعه الشعوب .].*
> *ولأن هذه النصوص أحرجت الكنيسة رأيناها وقد عدلت النص في نسخة الإنترنت كالتالي: *
> *[10لا يزولُ الصَّولجانُ مِنْ يَهوذا ولا عصا السُّلطانِ مِنْ صُلْبِهِ، إلى أنْ يتَبوَّأَ في شيلُوه مَنْ لَه طاعةُ الشُّعوبِ.].*
> *و لك أن تتأمل الفارق بين [ أنْ يتَبوَّأَ في ] وبين [ يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ ] حتى يفهم من كلمة شيلُوه أو شِيلُونُ أنها تعود على مكان وليس إنسان.*


*وهذا ايضا كالعاده كلام غير دقيق فرغم ان كلمة في غير دقيقه ولكن فكلمة ياتي تحمل معني يتبوا * 
*فكلمة ياتي * 
*H935*
*בּוא*
*bô'*
*bo*
*A primitive root; to go or come (in a wide variety of applications): - abide, apply, attain, X be, befall, + besiege, bring (forth, in, into, to pass), call, carry, X certainly, (cause, let, thing for) to come (against, in, out, upon, to pass), depart, X doubtless again, + eat, + employ, (cause to) enter (in, into, -tering, -trance, -try), be fallen, fetch, + follow, get, give, go (down, in, to war), grant, + have, X indeed, [in-]vade, lead, lift [up], mention, pull in, put, resort, run (down), set, X (well) stricken [in age], X surely, take (in), way.*
*يذهب وياتي وله تطبيقات عديده له الالتزام والتطبيق وتحقيق يحل حصار يجلب يتبوأيدخل يعطي يذهب يجلب يجلس ( يعتلي العرش ويتبوا ) ياخذ وسيله*
*H935*
*בּוא*
*bô'*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) to go in, enter, come, go, come in*
*1a) (Qal)*
*1a1) to enter, come in*
*1a2) to come*
*1a2a) to come with*
*1a2b) to come upon, fall or light upon, attack (enemy)*
*1a2c) to come to pass*
*1a3) to attain to*
*1a4) to be enumerated*
*1a5) to go*
*1b) (Hiphil)*
*1b1) to lead in*
*1b2) to carry in*
*1b3) to bring in, cause to come in, gather, cause to come, bring near, bring against, bring upon*
*1b4) to bring to pass*
*1c) (Hophal)*
*1c1) to be brought, brought in*
*1c2) to be introduced, be put*
*فكلمة ياتي هنا بمعني ياتي للسيطره وياتي لاخضاع كل شيئ وياتي ليتبوا السلطه * 
*اذا ادعاء المشكك بان كلمة يتبوا للتصحيح كان ادعاء خطا ناتج عن جهل * 
*
* 


> *ولقد ظهرت محاولتان لدراسة هذه البشارة وتطبيقها على نبينا محمد r:*
> *وفيما يلي عرض للمحاولات المبذولة من قبل علماء اليهود والنصارى الذين اسلموا في دراسة وتطبيق هذه البشرى على النبي  r  ثم عرض للمحاولة الجديدة التي قمنا بها في فهم البشرى وتطبيقها على النبي محمد r.*


*وعلماء اليهود والنصاري الذين اسلموا علي انفسهم رغم فشلهم في تطبيق النبوه * 
*بالفعل شيئ يدعوا للسخريه *


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يناير 2011)

> *
> *
> *المحاولة الأولى*
> *كان قد بدأها بعض علماء اليهود الذين اسلموا :أمثال العلامة محمد رضا احد علماء اليهود الإيرانيين الذي اسلم سنة 1237 ه‍ . *
> ...


*ونري شيئ غريب هنا يقتبس المشكك من الذين ادعي انهم علماء اليهود والنصاري الذين اسلموا ولكنهم يقولوا الفقرة العاشرة يتحدث عن شخص الـهي موعود يظهر في آخر الأيام  فلو كان هذا رايهم فكيف اسلموا ؟ هل هم قالوا بان محمد شخص الهي ؟ ام انهم قالوا ذلك بعد رجوعهم من الاسلام ؟*
*واقول ذلك لان هذه الشخصيات بعد تركهم الاسلام احتفظوا باسماؤهم الاسلاميه  * 
*
* 
*
* 


> *ومراده من (القضيب) هو : صولجان الحكم ، وقد استبدلت في بعض الترجمات كلمة (القضيب) بـ(الصولجان) .كما في نسخة الانترنت. *
> *ومراده من (الرسم من تحت أمره) هو : مبيِّن القانون ومفسِّره ومشِّرعه أي العالم التوراتي الخاضع لـه المنسجم معه.*
> *وقولـه(إلى أن يجئ الذي هو لـه) إشارة إلى الشخص الإلهي الموعود*


*
* 
*وهنا ينتهي كلامهم ويعترفوا بانه لقب الوهي وسلطان ابدي وفكر توراتي * 
*ولكن المشكك بعد اقتباسه منهم يكمل فيقول * 
*
* 


> وعليه فلقد أجمعوا في قولهم على أن هذه الآية دلالة على مجيء سيدنا محمد r بعد تمام حكم موسى وعيسى ،


 *فهم يعترفوا صراحتا ان هذا لقب الوهية وهو يقول انه علي رسول الاسلام * 
*
* 
* 
* 


> *المحاولة الثانية*
> *قام بها  عبد الأحد داود، *
> *وكانت ترجمته للنص هي: *
> *( لا يزول صولجان من يهوذا أو مشرع שילדה من بين قدميه حتى يأتي (شيلوه ) ويكون له خضوع الشعوب).*
> *وقامت محاولته على دراسة لفظة (شيلوه (שילדה الواردة في الأصل العبري *


*كلمة شيلوه ليست كما كتب * 
*שילדה*
* ولكن هي * 
*שׁילה*
*فهو في كتابته اضاف حرف خامس وهو حرف الخاف ولا اعلم ان كان خطا مقصود ام لا * 
*
* 


> *ونجد من المفيد قبل تناول ما ذكره في هذه المسألة عرض اتجاهات المفسرين حول كلمة شيلوه : *
> *محاولة العلامة عبد الأحد :*
> *لقد استبعد العلامة عبد الأحد الاتجاه الثالث أي كون الكلمة تدل على مكان معين  حيث قال : توجد بلدة اسمها (שלדה شِلوه (تقع في ارض سبط افراييم ولكن لا يوجد فيها حرف (يود)(ياء) ولذلك لا يمكن أن يكون الاسم مطابقا أو مشيرا لـها ، فالكلمة إذاً وحيثما وجدت تشير إلى شخص ، وليس إلى مكان وانطلق من الاتجاه الثاني قال معلقا على النص العبري :هناك كلمتان في النص فريدتان ولا تتكرران في أي مكان آخر في العهد القديم . *
> *أولهما : شيلوه   שילדה . *
> ...


*اولا لايوجد اي مسالم في معاني كلمة شيلوه * 
*ثانيا فعل شيله لاتعني يسالم ولكن تعني سعاده وراحه واطمئنان*
*H7951*
*שׁלו    שׁלה*
*shâlâh  shâlav*
*shaw-law', shaw-lav'*
*The second form being used in Job_3:26; a primitive root; to be tranquil, that is, secure or successful: - be happy, prosper*
*ولكن سلام كما نعرف هي شلوم عبري * 
*
* 
*H7965*
*שׁלם    שׁלום*
*shâlôm  shâlôm*
*shaw-lome', shaw-lome'*
*From H7999; safe, that is, (figuratively) well, happy, friendly; also (abstractly) welfare, that is, health, prosperity, peace: -  X do, familiar, X fare, favour, + friend, X greet, (good) health, (X perfect, such as be at) peace (-able, -ably), prosper (-ity, -ous), rest, safe (-ly), salute, welfare, (X all is, be) well, X wholly.*
*
* 
*
* 
*وهي اتت من مصدر سالم * 
*H7999*
*שׁלם*
*shâlam*
*shaw-lam'*
*A primitive root; to be safe (in mind, body or estate); figuratively to be (causatively make) completed; by implication to be friendly; by extension to reciprocate (in various applications): - make amends, (make an) end, finish, full, give again, make good, (re-) pay (again), (make) (to) (be at) peace (-able), that is perfect, perform, (make) prosper (-ous), recompense, render, requite, make restitution, restore, reward, X surely.*
*
* 
*واعتقد المتابع معي يجد اني اقدم ادله ولا اقدم افتراضات ليس لها اصل بل ايضا افتراضات خاطئة * 
*علي سبيل المثال الافتراض التالي*
*
* 


> *الاحتمال الثالث :*
> *وهو أن يكون احد الناسخين عن طريق السهو أو الخطأ بانزلاق القلم قد فصل الجانب الأيسر من الحرف الأخير) حاء ח ) فتحول إلى الحرف(ה  هاء) لان الحرفين متشابهان جداً مع فرق ضعيف في الجانب الأيسر. *
> *أقول هذا التحليل يصدق مع الكلمة في النسخة السامرية حيث هي هناك من ثلاثة أحرف: *
> *(ش.ل. ه‍ . שלה ( وهذه لكي تصبح ( شالوح שלח ) أي (الرسول) لا تحتاج إلا إلى تبديل حرف الـهاءה بحرف الحاءח.*


*النسخه السامريه مكتوب بها ايضا شيلوه وليس ما يدعيه المشكك كذبا * 
*وحتي ترجم البعض النسخه السامريه الي سليمان لانهم اعتقدوا ان شيلوه تشبه سليمان * 
*



*
*فمن اين جاء المشكك انها شلوح اي الرسول ؟*
*ثانيا هل المشكك لديه اي نسخه بها هذا التحريف ؟*
*ثالثا كلمة رسول هي ليست شالوح كما ادعي ولكن * 
*سفر صموئيل الأول 23: 27*
*
* 
*فَجَاءَ 			رَسُولٌ إِلَى شَاوُلَ يَقُولُ: 			«أَسْرِعْ 			وَاذْهَبْ لأَنَّ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ 			قَدِ اقْتَحَمُوا الأَرْضَ».*
*H4397*
*מלאך*
*mal'âk*
*mal-awk'*
*From an unused root meaning to despatch as a deputy; a messenger; specifically of God, that is, an angel (also a prophet, priest or teacher): - ambassador, angel, king, messenger.*
*
* 
*وجائت بهذا المعني 74 مره في العهد القديم * 
*فالي متي سيستمر المشككين في الكذب ؟*
*
* 
*
* 


> *أما في النسخة العبرية فهي من خمسة أحرف ( שילדה شيلوه).*


*ولا اعلم من اين اتي المشكك بهذا الكلام ان الكلمه خمس حروف فهي في الحقيقه اربعة احرف * 
*وهي * 
*
* 
*ש     י    ל      ה*
*شين   يود   لاميد   هي*
*
* 
*فلا اعرف لماذا اضاف حرف داليت * 
*وتاكيد ذلك ها هي النسخ العبري * 
*الماسوريتك * 
*י לֹא-יָסוּר 			שֵׁבֶט מִיהוּדָה, 			וּמְחֹקֵק 			מִבֵּין 			רַגְלָיו, 			עַד 			כִּי-יָבֹא 			שִׁילֹה, 			וְלוֹ 			יִקְּהַת עַמִּים. * 
*10 			The sceptre shall not depart from Judah, nor the ruler's staff 			from between his feet, as long as men come to Shiloh; 			and unto him shall the obedience of the peoples be. * 
*وباقي النسخ العبري*
*
* 
*................................................................................ 
בראשית 49:10 Hebrew OT: BHS (Consonants Only)
................................................................................ 
לא־יסור שבט מיהודה ומחקק מבין רגליו עד כי־יבא שילה ולו יקהת עמים׃
................................................................................ 
בראשית 49:10 Hebrew OT: Westminster Leningrad Codex
................................................................................ 
לֹֽא־יָס֥וּר שֵׁ֙בֶט֙ מִֽיהוּדָ֔ה וּמְחֹקֵ֖ק מִבֵּ֣ין רַגְלָ֑יו עַ֚ד כִּֽי־יָבֹ֣א שִׁילֹה וְלֹ֖ו יִקְּהַ֥ת עַמִּֽים׃
................................................................................ 
בראשית 49:10 Hebrew OT: WLC (Consonants Only)
................................................................................ 
לא־יסור שבט מיהודה ומחקק מבין רגליו עד כי־יבא שילה ולו יקהת עמים׃
................................................................................ 
................................................................................ 
בראשית 49:10 Hebrew OT: Aleppo Codex
................................................................................ 
י לא יסור שבט מיהודה ומחקק מבין רגליו עד כי יבא שילה ולו יקהת עמים
................................................................................ 
בראשית 49:10 Hebrew Bible
................................................................................ 
לא יסור שבט מיהודה ומחקק מבין רגליו עד כי יבא שילה ולו יקהת עמים׃*
*ونري معا ان النسخ العبري بما فيهم نص مخطوطة اليبو ومخطوطة لننجراد تؤكد انه اربع حروف * 
*
* 
*ويكمل بعض الخرافات عن احتمالات ليس لها اساس من الصحه علي الخمس حروف التي هي ليس لها وجود * 
*
* 


> *المصداق الواقعي للنص :*
> *وبعد ذلك واصل بيانه ليتحدث عن المصداق الواقعي للنص قال:*
> * (وبالطبع لا جدال في أن كلا من اليهود والنصارى يؤمنون بأن هذه البركة إحدى أبرز التنبوءات المسيحانية). *
> *التنبؤات المسيحانية : مصطلح يراد به عند المسيحيين والنصارى النصوص التي تتحدث عن شخص الـهي يبعثه اللـه في آخر الزمان قال علماء التلمود هو المسيح*


*تصحيح صغير للمشكك اسمه المسيانية وليس المسيحانية * 
*
* 


> *تطبيق الاحتمال الأول :*
> *ولنحاول إتباع الاحتمال الأول لـ(شيلوه) كما جاء في ترجمة البشـيطتا وهو : *
> *(الشخص الذي تخصه)، وهذا يعني عملياً (صاحب الصولجان والشريعة) أو الذي يمتلك السلطة وحق التشريع وتخضع لـه الشعوب .*
> * إذن من يكون هذا الأمير القوي والمشرع العظيم ؟*
> ...


*بالطبع هو ليس موسي ولكن تنبا عنه موسي وبالطبع ليس داود لكنه ابن داود ( اكرر ابن داود وليس ابن عبد المطلب ) ولكنه له مرتبتين هو ابن داود وهو رب داود * 
*واقف واسئل سؤال * 
*المشكك يستشهد بالعدد القائل فداود يدعوه ربا ولقبه الرب المعرف بالالف واللام وهو لقب من القاب اللاوهية * 
*فهل ابن عبد المطلب هو ابن داود بالجسد وهو الرب فيكون رب داود ؟؟؟؟؟*
*انتبهوا لما تفعلون يامسلمين في اثناء محاولاتكم اللاهثة لاثبات نبوة نبيكم الكاذبه * 
*
* 
*
* 


> كذلك فإن عيسى لم ينقض شريعة موسى بل أعلن بوضوح انه قدم لتحقيقها .


 *بالطبع لان الرب لا ينكر كلامه ولكن يكمل كلامه بتتميمه وتحقيق الذي وعد به * 
*وهو قال قبل الصلب * 
*إنجيل متى 24: 11*
*
* 
*وَيَقُومُ 			أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ 			وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ.*
*
* 
*
* 


> أما محمد r فقد جاء وحل القرآن محل الصولجان اليهودي القديم البالي والشريعة القديمة غير العملية ، التي تقوم على الرهبنة الفاسدة .


 *هل القران حل محل ملك داود ونسله ؟ شيئ عجيب هذه المقارنه فهل ملك داود نزل به جبريل علي محمد وهل ملك داود كان في مواقع النجوم ايضا ؟*
*
* 


> و نادى محمد r بأنقى الأديان وهو توحيد الإله الحق ، ووضع أفضل القواعد العملية والضوابط الأخلاقية والسلوكية للبشر .


 *بالفعل مثل الكذب في ثلاث حلات والسباب واللعان والشتيمه بالاعضاء الجنسيه للاب والام والقتل واغتصاب النساء وغيرها الكثير من الاخلاق الاسلامية المعروفة * 
*
* 
*وهذا هو الاحتمال الاول وهوحقيقه واقعيه انه هو الرب يسوع المسيح * 
*
* 


> *تطبيق الاحتمال الثاني :*
> *والاحتمال الثاني : للكلمة أي أنها كانت (شلواه) أي (الـهادئ المسالم ، الأمين الوديع) فهو ذو أهمية مساوية لصالح محمد r .  *


*بالطبع فهو كان يقتل في هدوء ويسرق في هدوء ويسالم الناس حتي يتمكن منهم ثم يذبحهم مثل اهل قريظه في الخندق * 
*كيف تدعي انه مسالم وهادئ * 
*ولكن قيل في الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح * 
*إنجيل متى 12: 20*
*
* 
*قَصَبَةً 			مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ، وَفَتِيلَةً 			مُدَخِّنَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ، حَتَّى 			يُخْرِجَ الْحَقَّ إِلَى النُّصْرَةِ.*
*
* 
*
* 
*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يناير 2011)

> *تطبيق الاحتمال الثالث*
> *أما بالنسبة للاحتمال الثالث أي أن تكون محرفة *


*عندما يكن لدي اي مسلم دليل علي التحريف من الممكن ان اناقش هذا الاحتمال * 



> يجدر بنا أن نلاحظ أن سبط يهوذا اختفى أيضا مع سلطته الملكية وشقيقتها التي هي الخلافة النبوية ، ومن الشروط الأساسية (لمجيء شيلوه) بقاء وجود السبط وبقاء هويته من اجل إظهار أن السبط ككل يعيش إما في ارض آبائه أو في مكان آخر بصورة جماعية ، ويتحدث بلغته الخاصة .


 *وهي نقطه مهمة مجيئ المسايا مرتبط ببقاء الملك في يهوذا وبقاء سبط يهوذا فمتي انهار اليهود وتشتتوا واختفي الاسباط ؟ اليس في سبعين ميلادية بعد ان جاء رب المجد وملك الي الابد علي شعبه ؟*
*اذا فشكرا له علي هذه الملاحظه التي تشهد للمسيح وليس لاي نبي كاذي جاء بعده وبالطبع ليس عن احدهم جاء في القرن السادس الميلادي * 



> *ولكن الوضع بالنسبة لليهود معكوس بالضبط ، فلكي يبرهن احدهم على انه إسرائيلي لا حاجة لـه لإزعاج نفسه في ذلك ، لان أي إنسان سوف يعرفه ، ولكن لن يستطيع أبدا أن تثبت انه ينتمي إلى واحد من الأسباط ألاثني عشر . *
> *وعليه فاليهود اليوم مضطرون أن يقبلوا واحداً من الخيارين : *
> *إما التسليم بأن (شيلوه) قد جاء من قبل ، وان أجدادهم لم يتعرفوا عليه.*
> *أو أن يتقبلوا أن سبط يهوذا لم يعد موجودا وهو السبط الذي ينحدر منه "شيلوه" بزعمهم.*


*وشكرا له مره اخري لانه يؤكد ان هذا الكلام ينطبق علي المسيح الذي حدث بعده خراب اورشليم وانتهاء كينونة الاسباط * 



> *(الفولجات The Latin Vulgate) .*
> *الترجمة اللاتينية (الفولجات) THE VULGATE*
> *
> 
> ...


 *وترجمت العدد من المواقع المتخصصه ( وليست الاسلامية )*

*49*
*10*
*The sceptre shall not 				be taken away from Juda, nor a ruler from his thigh, till he come 				that is to be sent, and he shall be the expectation of nations.*
*non auferetur sceptrum de Iuda et dux de 				femoribus eius donec veniat qui mittendus est et ipse erit 				expectatio gentium*

*حتي ياتي هو الذي سيرسل * 
*وهل كلمة يترجمها القديس جيروم تقول يرسل تعني انه ذكر محمد ؟ * 



> *وهنا سؤالان أمام الباحث :*
> *السؤال الأول : هل يوجد في الترجمات الأخرى ما يؤيد (الفولجات) ؟*
> *السؤال الثاني : ما هو الحادث الجديد الذي دفع باليهود ككل إلى تبني عملية التحريف ونشر النسخة المحرفة وإخفاء أو إتلاف النسخ الصحيحة نسبيا ؟.*
> 
> ...


 
*ونص ترجمة البشيتا كما كتبها الدكتور لمزا * 
*The scptre shall not depart from Judah nor a lawgiver from between his feet, until the coming of the One to whom the scepter belongs, to whom the Gentiles shall look forward.*
*فاين ما قاله المشكك بانها تشهد علي الرسول ؟*

*والسبعينية * 
*(LXX)  οὐκ ἐκλείψει ἄρχων ἐξ Ιουδα καὶ ἡγούμενος ἐκ τῶν μηρῶν αὐτοῦ, ἕως ἂν ἔλθῃ τὰ ἀποκείμενα αὐτῷ, καὶ αὐτὸς προσδοκία ἐθνῶν.*
*وترجمتها * 
*49:10 A ruler shall not fail from Juda, nor a prince from his loins, until there come the things stored up for him; and he is the expectation of nations.*
*وايضا اين ما ادعاه المشكك ؟*

*فهل الفلجاتا او البشيتا او السبعينية شهدت لمحمد ؟*




> *الإجابة عن السؤال الثاني :*
> *إن أهم حادثة تعرض لـها المجتمع اليهودي وكذلك المجتمع المسيحي بعد عهد (جيروم) هي بعثة النبي محمد r، وقد ثبت تاريخيا أن يهود المدينة كانوا في أوائل البعثة وقبل تغيير القبلة مؤيدين للنبي وكانوا يذكرون ما لديهم من البشارات في حقه r وقد احتج القرآن بموقفهم هذا على قريش تأييدا لنبيه المرسل محمد r فقال في سورة الشعراء/197 : *
> * p أَوَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُمْ آيَةً أَن يَعْلَمَهُ عُلَمَاء بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَi .*
> *ثم انقلب موقف اليهود بعد الـهجرة وتغيير القبلة وصاروا يؤيدون قريشا في حربهم مع النبي، وتصدى لهم القرآن وعرض لكثير من فضائحهم التاريخية وكشف عن أهم صفاتهم مع التوراة وهي تحريفهم لها في العهود التاريخية السابقة وفي عهد النبي الموعود الذين كانوا ينتظرونه ويبشرون به *


*ونفاجأ بان المشكك يدعي انه تحرف بعد اعلان نبوة الرسول * 
*فهل النسخ العبري بما فيها مخطوطات قمران والسبعينية والبشيتا والفلجاتا وكل نسخ المسيحين الذي في خلاف مع اليهود واليهود ايضا حرفوا بعد الرسول ؟ هل يستطيع احد ان يصدق هذا التخريف ؟ * 



> نحسب كلمة " شيله " في نبوءة يعقوب بحساب الجمّل ،


 *وهنا يتضح هدف المشكك من تكرار كلمة شيله بدون اصل فهي شيلوه وليس شيله وقد قدمت النسخ الانجليزي الذي ادعي انها بها شيله ولم نجد وقدمت النسخ العبري والسبعينية والفلجاتا والبشيتا ولم نجد في اي منهم كلمة شيله ولكن شيلوه او تفسيرها ( هو الذي له * 



> *يجدر بنا أولاً أن نعرف ما هو حساب الجمل:*
> *تمهيد:*
> *وحتى أوضح معنى حساب الجمل ، لابد من ذكر مقدمه بسيطة تتعلق به ، إذ أن حساب الجمل قد عرف عند العرب وهو أساساً من علوم اليهود ، وقد استخدم لأغراض التاريخ ، فجعلوا لكل حرف قيمة عددية وفق الترتيب الأبجدي عندهم وهو : أبجد هوز حطي كلمن سعفص قرشت ثخذ ضظغ . *
> *وأنت تلاحظ أن ترتيب هذه الحروف يختلف عن ترتيبها في اللغة العربية ، وقد وضعوا الصورة الرياضية على النحو التالي :*
> ...


 
*ولكن الحروف العبري سبعة وعشرين حرف وليس 28 حرف مثل العربي * 
*وايضا الترتيب يختلف عن ابجد هوز * 

*



*

*ولهذا ترتيب ابجد هوز مختلف * 
*ا ب ج د ه و ز ح ط ي ك خ ل م مي  ن نو  س ع بي ف ص ق ر ش ت * 

*وبالطبع لا يوجد بقية الحروف مثل * 
*ث        ذ      ض      ظ       غ*
*اذا فالحساب اصلا لا يصلح * 






> *واليك مثالاً على استخدام هذا الحساب في التاريخ ،  فلقد قال أحد الشعراء في رثاء شاعر صديق له اسمه الدلنجاوي :*
> *سألت  الشعر  هل  لك  من  صديـق	* وقـد  سكـن  الدلنجـاوي  لحـده*
> *فصاح  وخــر  مغشـيا  علــيه	* وأصبح  راقـداً  في  القـبر  عنده*
> *فقلت لمن يقول الشعـر أقـصـر	* لقـد أرخت : مـات  الشعر  بعده*
> ...


*والكلمه التي يجب ان تحسب هي شيلوه وهي * 

*ש     י    ל      ה*
*شين   يود   لاميد   هي*

*وقد وضحت ان ترتيب الحروف مختلفه وايضا الارقام مختلفة * 
* 800  + 10 + 40 + 5 = 855 * 




> *حساب 			الجمل*
> *واسم : محمد بن عبد الله بالعبرية هو " حمدون ابن عوبيد إلوهيم "*


*اولا يقول المسلمين محمد اسم علم لا يترجم اذا فهو ليس عبري * 
*ثانيا ابن في العبري بن فقط ولا يوجد فيها الف * 
*ثالثا  عبد هي عبيد وليس عوبيد * 
*رابعا اني اعترض وبشده فعبد الله ليس عوبيد ايلوهيم فشتان بين لقب اللات وبين ايلوهيم * 



> *حساب 			الجمل*


 *المجموع*


*108*


*53*


*92*


*92*


*345*
*وباي وسيله يحاولها المشكك لن تنطبق * 
*فكلمة شيلوه كما وضحت 855 واسم محمد ابن عبد الله تماشيا مع ما قاله المشكك خطا 345 فهو فرق كبير بالطبع   * 


> *إن نبوءة يعقوب عن النبي المنتظر، نبي آخر الزمان، تنطبق على " محمد بن عبد الله ".*
> * لم نتقول عليهم شيئا من جانبنا، هو اعترافهم.*


 
*واترك للقارئ الحكم * 
*فاحسك كم الكذب وكم المغالطات واخير حتي لو صح كلامه فهو يدعي ان محمده هو الرب الاله فاعتقد لن يغفر له بقية المسلمون ذلك * 

*واخيرا المعني الروحي * 

*من تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري * 
*" 8 يهوذا اياك يحمد اخوتك يدك على قفا اعدائك يسجد لك بنو ابيك 9 يهوذا جرو اسد من فريسة صعدت يا ابني جثا وربض كاسد وكلبوة من ينهضه 10 لا يزول قضيب من يهوذا ومشترع من بين رجليه حتى ياتي شيلون وله يكون خضوع شعوب 11 رابطا بالكرمة جحشه وبالجفنة ابن اتانه غسل بالخمر لباسه وبدم العنب ثوبه 12 مسود العينين من الخمر ومبيض الاسنان من اللبن "*

*يهوذا:*

*رأينا فيما سبق الفساد والشهوة والظلم والقسوة ونري هنا مجئ المسيح. فيهوذا هو أبو المسيح بالجسد. لقد نال يهوذا نصيب الأسد في البركة إذ رأي يعقوب السيد المسيح الملك والكاهن يأتي من نسله.*
*يهوذا إياك يحمد إخوتك= يهوذا يعني يحمد. ومن هو يهوذا هذا الذي يحمده إخوته ويرفعونه ويسبحونه إلا السيد المسيح نفسه الخارج من سبط يهوذا. يدك علي قفا أعدائك= لقد تم هذا مع داود النبي في حروبه وإنتصاراته. وبالنسبة للمسيح فهو وضع بصليبه يده علي قفا إبليس عدوه فحطمه وحرر البشرية من سلطانه. ويسجد لك بنو أبيك= داود كملك حرر الأرض سجد له الجميع. والمسيح تجثو له كل ركبة في 10:2. ويسجدون هنا تكون بمعني يعبدون. وقوله بنو أبيك أي كل أسباط أي اولاد يعقوب يسجدون للسبط الملوكي الذي خرج منه داود. وبالنسبة للمسيح فقد قال عن الآب "أبي وأبيكم" فقد صرنا فيه أبناء للآب.*
*يهوذا جرو أسد… كأسد وكلبوة= كان يهوذا قد إختار لخاتمه شعاراً هو صورة أسد. والتطور هنا يبدأ بجرو أسد ثم أسد ثم لبؤة. ويقال أن جرو الأسد يشير لكالب الذي نما وصار أسداً في أيام داود. ومن نسل داود خرج ملوك شرسين شبهوا هنا باللبؤة التي هي أكثر شراسة من الأسد. وإذا نظرنا لهذه النبوة علي أنها عن المسيح نقول أن جرو أسد تشير لولادة المسيح كإبن. والأسد يشير للملك ولقد ملك المسيح علي الصليب لذلك يقول جثا وربض كأسد: لقد رأي يعقوب في يهوذا المسيح الخارج من نسله ودعاه بالأسد الذي خرج من حرب الصليب غالباً أعدائه الروحيين. لقد جثا أي سُمِر في ضعف أو في ما يشبه الضعف ونام علي الصليب ولكنه كان كأسد يربض متحفزاً للمعركة فهو سلم نفسه بإرادته ليقاتل في ضراوة (يو 18:10). (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والتفاسير الأخرى). وكلبوة= هنا إشارة للكنيسة عروس الأسد التي يجب أن تصلب معه وتحمل الصليب فتصير تلميذة له، يصلب لها العالم وتصلب هي للعالم.*
* من ينهضه= بمعني أنه ليس هناك إنساناً يقيمه بل يقوم هو من نفسه يو 19:2 من فريسة صعدت: هو كأن أسداً في حربه ولكن ماذا كانت صورته أمام الناس سوي فريسة مستسلمة، كشاة سيقت للذبح، صعد إلي صليبه في إستسلام لصالبيه.*
*لا يزول قضيب من يهوذا= القضيب هو صولجان الملك. والملوك تناسلوا من داود. * 
*ومشترع من بين رجليه= مشترع أي مشرع للقوانين. ومن بين رجليه أي من نسله.*
* حتي يأتي شيلون= شيلون من نفس مصدر سلوام أي مرسل من الله يو 7:9+ لو 18:4 + يو 36:5-38. وفي أش 5:8 كلمة شيلوه من نفس المصدر وقد ترجمتها السبعينية سلوام. (وقد فتحت عيني الأعمي في سلوام وقارن مع مسود العينين من الخمر). ومعني هذه الأية أن المسيح سيأتي بعد أن يزول الملك عن يهوذا ولا يعود ليهوذا الحق في أن يشرع ويحكم ويقضي. وهذا تم في أثناء الحكم الروماني حين قال اليهود "ليس لنا ملك سوي قيصر. والأكتتاب الذي قام به وأمر به أغسطس قيصر شمل اليهودية فهي إذاً كانت خاضعة لحكمه (لو 2،1:2). وكون اليهود لم يعد لهم سلطاناً ليحكموا يتضح من الأية يو 31:18. فاليهود إذاً كانوا خاضعين تحت الحكم الروماني، لا سلطان لهم علي القضاء أو التنفيذ وكان ملكهم أو واليهم هيرودس أدومياً. وتكون هذه النبوة أية: 10 تشير: * 
*1.     الملك سيكون في يهوذا (القضيب والتشريع).*
*2.     شيلون أي المسيح المرسل سيأتي من نسل يهوذا. وقد إتفق علي أن شيلون هو المسيح وأتفق علي هذا اليهود والمسيحيين. وإتفق أن الكلمة تشير أيضاً للراحة والسلام. وأن فترة المسيح ستكون فترة سلام وهذا ما حدث فإن فترة وجود المسيح علي الأرض كانت فترة بلا حروب في الدولة الرومانية وأغلقت الهياكل الوثنية التي تفتح فقط في أيام الحروب، وفتحت هياكل السلام وتفتح في أوقات السلام.*
*3.     يستمر يهوذا في الحكم حتي يأتي المسيح. والمسيح سيأتي بعد أن ينتقل القضيب لشعب اخر. رابطاً بالكرمة جحشه، وبالجفنة إبن أتانه= الكرمة والجفنة مترادفان، ومعناهما شجرة العنب. وقد جاءت الجفنة في الإنجليزية الكرمة المختارة. والمعني المباشر للآية أنها تعبير عن الرخاء والثروة التي سيتمتع بها السبط فمن كثرة الأشجار والخصب لن يجد الرجل مكاناً بربط فيه جحشه سوي الكرمة. والكرمة شجرة ضعيفة، فيكون معني أن يربط الرجل جحشه أنها ستكون قوية حتي تحتمل. ولكن الكرمة هي بالمفهوم الرمزي إشارة لشعب إسرائيل ثم صارت تشير للكنيسة (مز 8:80 + هو 1:10 + أش 1:5-7 + أر 21:2 + مت 33:21 + يو 1:15) إذاً الكرمة هي شعب الله في العهد القديم والعهد الجديد. ولاحظ أن المسيح يوم دخوله إلي أورشليم طلب جحشاً (هذا إستعمله وركبه الناس من قبل) وإبن أتان (هذا لم يركبه أحد من قبل) وقد ركب إبن الأتان. ورأي الأباء أن الجحش يشير لليهود وإبن الأتان يشير للأمم وقد ربط المسيح كلاهما بكرمته فهو الكرمة وكلنا الأغصان. وهو الذي جعل الإثنين واحداً ولاحظ أنه ربط إبن الأتان رمز الكنيسة بالجفنة أي الكرمة المختارة.*
*غسل بالخمر لباسه وبدم العنب ثوبه= من وفرة الخيرات يصير الخمر كالماء فيغسلون به الثياب ولكن الثوب يشير للكنيسة (كما أشار ثوب يوسف الملون للكنيسة متعددة المواهب) وكون الثوب يغسل بالخمر بل ويقول دم العنب فهذه نبوة واضحة بأن الكنيسة تطهرت بدم المسيح رؤ 14:7 + ا يو 7:1. والخمر هو إشارة لكأس دم الرب الذي يعطي لغفران الخطايا.*
*مسود العينين من الخمر ومبيض الأسنان من اللبن= مسود العينين مترجمة لامع العينان أي عيناه جميلتان ولا معتان. والخمر إشارة للوفرة والخير الكثير وكذلك اللبن والمعني أن الخيرات الكثيرة (كروم ولبن) أعطته عينين قويتين وحدة بصر وأسنان قوية وروحياً فالمسيح أعطانا فرحاً روحياً كثمرة من ثمار روحه القدوس (غل 22:5 + يو 22:16) والروح القدس الذي يعطي فرحاً للقلب يعطي أيضاً إستنارة ووضوح رؤيا. ويعطي تعليم يو 26:14 + عب 11،10:8. بل الأقوياء يحصلوا علي الطعام القوي ويحولونه إلي لبن يعطونه للصغار 1كو 2:3 + ا بط 2:2. فالروح القدس يعطي الطعام القوي للبالغين وهؤلاء يعطون غذاء الضعفاء 2 تي 2:2. وراجع أش 1:55. والروح القدس يستخدم كلمة الله كغذاء يشبع به النفوس. وهو يعطي بسخاء.* 
*ِ*
*والمجد لله دائما*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 يناير 2011)

امنت بيسوع المسيح


----------



## allahmhba (10 يناير 2011)

*بالفعل مجهود رائع تستحق عليه كل الشكر 

الرب يبارك خدمتك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه آمين​*
" وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ، وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ "   يوحنا ٨ : ٣٢
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2011)

عدد نبوات محمد في الكتاب المقدس اصبح يفوق أيات الكتاب المقدس نفسه !! وعجبي !


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (11 يناير 2011)

WELL don SUN OF TRUTH they are blind how lees blinds............!they have to event any thing to prove that they are right but as mush as they try they going to darkness


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يناير 2011)

السلم من فشل الى فشل الى افشل


----------

